# My journey towards securing first job in Australia



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi frenz,

I have arrived in Sydney on April 13th and my journey towards job searching started on that day itself. After reading plenty of posts, I have planned myself on how to secure a job. A bunch of thanks to expat forum for providing the information for free of cost.


After landing in Sydney, I took lyca mobile SIM for $2 and activated it with $49 package which i got unlimited calls to 18 countries which includes India, US, Australia, UK....

I have managed to get accommodation from my friends who live 80 Km (1 and half hours thru train) far from Sydney in order to reduce my expense cost to $300 per month (not week)

After going over there, the next Monday I have opened my bank account, registered for centerlink and medicare. I took NSW ID Card also which cost $30 in order to avoid passport to carry all the time.

Now the real struggle started I have applied for atleast 50-60 companies and got call from two recruiters. I told them that I will meet them personally so that they can evaluate my needs and they can able to match their requirements.

I met two recruiters on following Friday 19th. Luckily one of the interviewer scheduled interview on Monday.

I have travelled from my place to Sydney at 9:00 AM since it is scheduled at 11:30. They took interview for 1 and half hour with some basic SQL return test. After completion of interview I have moved back to my location.

On my way, the recruiter called me and he said the sweet word *"Congratulations"*. I felt very happy but it is a contract job, however they offered me $500 per day. In addition to this I will get a local experience.
 :cheer2:

It took only 10 days to secure a job after landing in Sydney. There is no miracle. I just learned from the other posts on how to follow a processes. By the way I am into Automation Software testing. I think after reading this post you will ask how are the job prospects. I am telling they are plenty opportunities. But you need to ping the right recruiter. I have figured out these are the tips to follow.

*Tips for job searching*

Prepare your linked in profile with Professional look. Get it endorsed on your skill with as many people as you can. Ask your friends to endorse by calling/texting/mailing. Get atleast one recommendation per company from your superiors or colleagues. Since recruiter will be calling you after looking into linkedin profile (It happened to me

Prepare your resume in Australian CV format with very good covering letter (Include good Vocabulary). There are plenty of resume formats available on the internet. I'd prefer this format http://www.international.mq.edu.au/pdfs/Sample Cover Letter and resume 2012.pdf

Keep followup with recruiters by sending an email. Call them for the first time then you can just followup with email. Don't call them every time, it will annoys them. Keep a track on excel sheet.

Don't waste your time, keep on learning and prepare for the Interviews on the technical front. It will improve your self confidence. Also, articulate the roles and responsibilities on the paper which you have done in the past. This will help you in conveying to recruiters confidently what you have done. (looks stupid but it works)

Last but not the least...Keep up your patience.. One fine day an Offer Letter will knock your door 

Good Luck...!!! :clap2:
Rams


----------



## baba18 (Apr 23, 2013)

Congratulations

Can i have your email ID


----------



## AUS2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

ramoz said:


> Hi frenz,
> 
> I have arrived in Sydney on April 13th and my journey towards job searching started on that day itself. After reading plenty of posts, I have planned myself on how to secure a job. A bunch of thanks to expat forum for providing the information for free of cost.
> 
> ...


Many Congrats on your First Job!!!

Thanks for the post... it is really helpful!!!


----------



## AUS14 (Apr 6, 2013)

ramoz said:


> Hi frenz,
> 
> I have arrived in Sydney on April 13th and my journey towards job searching started on that day itself. After reading plenty of posts, I have planned myself on how to secure a job. A bunch of thanks to expat forum for providing the information for free of cost.
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## Shiny009 (Apr 17, 2013)

Congrats Ram,

I understand with proper planning and right approach things work wonders. My husband and myself are arriving Sydney by 1st week of July, he is also into Software Testing working as Lead in India, if possible please PM us your email and guide us more on your experience and also help us in securing a job if it is possible from your end.

Regards
Shiny


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

ramoz said:


> Hi frenz,
> 
> I have arrived in Sydney on April 13th and my journey towards job searching started on that day itself. After reading plenty of posts, I have planned myself on how to secure a job. A bunch of thanks to expat forum for providing the information for free of cost.
> 
> ...


Great Man!!!! Thats awesome!!! Congrats :clap2:


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks for all your wishes.. Hope you will get the same stream of success...


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Congratz Rams...All the best! Hoping to arrive in Syd this August...Your post has helped a lot..Thanks for taking ur time to write!


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Congratulations ramoz.

You experience does inspire us.


----------



## anwarm.aziz (Sep 11, 2008)

It took me long time to secure my first job here. I started 2 months back in Melbourne but I found the market there really slow for Oracle Technical.
I moved to Sydney and luckily (Thanks GOD) I found a job 
It took me 2 months which quite long for IT professional but the good news is I got my dream job in a respectable company and offer 
I learnt a lot during this period and the most important thing is LinkedIn is the most powerful tool for networking and SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site is the best for searching for new jobs.


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

Congrats Ramoz !!!
Thanks for sharing your experience and pointers for the ones next in the loop.
All the best and good luck with your job. Hope the contract offer turns into a permanent one soon: )


----------



## newwave (Aug 17, 2012)

Congrats! It's really a good start! 

And a question from me


ramoz said:


> I have opened my bank account, registered for centerlink and medicare.


How long does it usually take to make all this stuff ready? For how long is it usually processed?


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

ramoz said:


> Hi frenz,
> 
> I have arrived in Sydney on April 13th and my journey towards job searching started on that day itself. After reading plenty of posts, I have planned myself on how to secure a job. A bunch of thanks to expat forum for providing the information for free of cost.
> 
> ...


Congrats Ramoz.. very nice to know about your first Job. :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

Even am into Testing and moving to Sydney by June end 2013..- I have few question, I will send those as a PM to you, I hope you will not mind to respond to me. ? 

All d best 

Regards,
Ragu


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

newwave said:


> Congrats! It's really a good start!
> 
> And a question from me
> 
> ...



As I went on Monday Medicare took 45 min. Usually it will take only 15 mins. In Centerlink there is a self service, it will take less than 5 min. Bank account 20 mins. But you have to collect debit card in the bank after 5 days. They will not give debit card as we get in india. I prefer NAB because they will not charge single penny whereas common wealth will charge 6$

-Rams


----------



## newwave (Aug 17, 2012)

And how about TFN/ATO? How much time does it take?
PS What were the questions about SQL - joins, ORM, ODBC/JDBC?


----------



## falss (May 29, 2012)

ramoz said:


> Hi frenz,
> 
> I have arrived in Sydney on April 13th and my journey towards job searching started on that day itself. After reading plenty of posts, I have planned myself on how to secure a job. A bunch of thanks to expat forum for providing the information for free of cost.
> 
> ...



Hi Ramoz,
I am wondering how you reduced your expense cost to $300?


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

ramoz said:


> Hi frenz,
> 
> I have arrived in Sydney on April 13th and my journey towards job searching started on that day itself. After reading plenty of posts, I have planned myself on how to secure a job. A bunch of thanks to expat forum for providing the information for free of cost.
> 
> ...


Now this is what you call it as a short and perfect manual for job hunters like me ! Awesome post! Great work! kudos to you for your success!:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: 

Please keep posting your experience about the job profile, work culture and people at your place...

All the best !


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

ramoz said:


> however they offered me $500 per day.


:shocked: that's freakin' awesome. Congrats man.


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

VVV said:


> Congratz Rams...All the best! Hoping to arrive in Syd this August...Your post has helped a lot..Thanks for taking ur time to write!


Hi VVV,

Hope you're doing good. Since you have mentioned that you are planning to in August you must have already done your study about the market at that time for you by now. I am also planning to move sometime in August this year. I am a techie (Software Engineer) and have recently received my 189 VISA grant. I would really appreciate if you let me know if it's right time for people in IT to be there.
I have seen many guys talking on this forum about the market situation in OZ in the second half of the year. It is generally recommended that you should land in the country at least in July if you really want to survive in the marker and secure a job for yourself...:nerd: Especially the IT market is lean after July. 

Will it be okay if we violet this warning and try our luck starting in August?


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

newwave said:


> And how about TFN/ATO? How much time does it take?
> PS What were the questions about SQL - joins, ORM, ODBC/JDBC?


TFN it wil take 2 min  Just sit infront of internet and register, you will get your TFN in 7 working days.

-Rams


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

Mr. Mojo Risin said:


> Hi VVV,
> 
> Hope you're doing good. Since you have mentioned that you are planning to in August you must have already done your study about the market at that time for you by now. I am also planning to move sometime in August this year. I am a techie (Software Engineer) and have recently received my 189 VISA grant. I would really appreciate if you let me know if it's right time for people in IT to be there.
> I have seen many guys talking on this forum about the market situation in OZ in the second half of the year. It is generally recommended that you should land in the country at least in July if you really want to survive in the marker and secure a job for yourself...:nerd: Especially the IT market is lean after July.
> ...


Yes that is true... You should plan to move may be by May or June. After that it will be very hard to get into. I have asked the same question to recruiter, he said the same. Try to move in the first week of june otherwise you will regret yourself.

-Rams


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

falss said:


> Hi Ramoz,
> I am wondering how you reduced your expense cost to $300?


I am living far in a remote town and commuted to Sydney thru city rail. If you sit in sydney also you will do the same thing by sitting infront of the internet and applying for jobs. The same thing I have done by sitting in a small town. When there is an interview I traveled from here to attend the interview. So the cost of living in town is obviously low compared to sydney. Since I have got my friends who are living from past 4 years and they are on TR Visa

-Rams


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

ramoz said:


> Yes that is true... You should plan to move may be by May or June. After that it will be very hard to get into. I have asked the same question to recruiter, he said the same. Try to move in the first week of june otherwise you will regret yourself.
> 
> -Rams


Thanks for the reply bud... but it's a bad news for me cause I am sure that I cannot make it before August since I am currently having job and my notice period is of 3 months  I can request to my employer to cut it down up to 2 months but I am afraid that that too will not make much difference if the deadline is June 
Should I just change my plan and fly in Jan 2014? My last date to make my first entry is in March 2014. I do not know what will I do sitting here the entire year though 

Will highly appreciate you comments, views and sugestions on this one...

Thanks in advance


----------



## kaego (Apr 26, 2013)

Wow Ramoz, ur experience is an inspiration to us. congrats


----------



## falss (May 29, 2012)

ramoz said:


> I am living far in a remote town and commuted to Sydney thru city rail. If you sit in sydney also you will do the same thing by sitting infront of the internet and applying for jobs. The same thing I have done by sitting in a small town. When there is an interview I traveled from here to attend the interview. So the cost of living in town is obviously low compared to sydney. Since I have got my friends who are living from past 4 years and they are on TR Visa
> 
> -Rams


Hi Ramoz,
Thats a really good idea but you should also have good and trustworthy friends so that you can live in remote place without much tension.

Falss


----------



## asimclever (Aug 9, 2012)

Alsalam 3alaikom ya anwarm.aziz,

Congratulations for your first job, really happy to know that you secured your first job. Please pm me you Aussie mobile no.

yours,



anwarm.aziz said:


> It took me long time to secure my first job here. I started 2 months back in Melbourne but I found the market there really slow for Oracle Technical.
> I moved to Sydney and luckily (Thanks GOD) I found a job
> It took me 2 months which quite long for IT professional but the good news is I got my dream job in a respectable company and offer
> I learnt a lot during this period and the most important thing is LinkedIn is the most powerful tool for networking and SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site is the best for searching for new jobs.


----------



## pinkray (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Ramoz,

congratulations on securing your first job in Australia!! all the very best for your future.
i have a question that i'd request you to please help me with: as an automation engineer, what do you feel the interview was focused on? Market leader tools (QTP etc), Open Source (Selenium), Programming logics or database?

thanks


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

pinkray said:


> Hi Ramoz,
> 
> congratulations on securing your first job in Australia!! all the very best for your future.
> i have a question that i'd request you to please help me with: as an automation engineer, what do you feel the interview was focused on? Market leader tools (QTP etc), Open Source (Selenium), Programming logics or database?
> ...


Basically It depends on the job requirement. Since the interview which I have attended is for Selenium. However other than Financial companies most of the companies are using open source tools.


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

Mr. Mojo Risin said:


> Thanks for the reply bud... but it's a bad news for me cause I am sure that I cannot make it before August since I am currently having job and my notice period is of 3 months  I can request to my employer to cut it down up to 2 months but I am afraid that that too will not make much difference if the deadline is June
> Should I just change my plan and fly in Jan 2014? My last date to make my first entry is in March 2014. I do not know what will I do sitting here the entire year though
> 
> Will highly appreciate you comments, views and sugestions on this one...
> ...


Here no one cares about your previous offer letters or relieving letters. They simply ask references. You know what I mean.

Instead of waiting for the relieving date, give the relieving date to the company whenever you want  If you are strong enough, they will relieve you. First request them couple of times otherwise tell them that this is my last day. 

If you are planning to come on next January, obviously you will be loosing salary in dollars for next 6 months. I think you got my point.

-Rams


----------



## k.emper (Feb 24, 2013)

Congratulations mate!! Happy for you that you landed in a job in such a short time..I am sure it is a big relief for you now.

And thanks for sharing the simple but wonderful tips.

By the way, do they consider experience in other english speaking countries as "local experience"?

Cheers.




ramoz said:


> Hi frenz,
> 
> I have arrived in Sydney on April 13th and my journey towards job searching started on that day itself. After reading plenty of posts, I have planned myself on how to secure a job. A bunch of thanks to expat forum for providing the information for free of cost.
> 
> ...


----------



## pinkray (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks ramoz




ramoz said:


> Basically It depends on the job requirement. Since the interview which I have attended is for Selenium. However other than Financial companies most of the companies are using open source tools.


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

Congratulations Ramoz


----------



## Jaik2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

ramoz said:


> Hi frenz,
> 
> I have arrived in Sydney on April 13th and my journey towards job searching started on that day itself. After reading plenty of posts, I have planned myself on how to secure a job. A bunch of thanks to expat forum for providing the information for free of cost.
> 
> ...


Congratulations. Just wondering about your comment "just $500 a day". It comes to 11K AUD (22*$500) per month which isn't bad as far as I'm aware (correct me if I'm wrong). It would be great if you could share your no of years of experience.


----------



## amarnathp (Aug 13, 2012)

hello friends,
I just got my grant letter few days ago under 190(NSW SS).So I have to live in NSA fro first 2 years. have some queries regarding migrations. Please some one help me. I am sorry if I am posting my queries at the wrong place.

1)How is the job market in Sydney? I am a SharePoint developer.
2) How much does it cost to live in Sydney for one month?
3)What is best time to come there? I mean when is the market good?
Lastly, I am single now and planning to get marry soon. is my partner entitled to work on my PR? or she need to wait for 2 years after marriage to get PR and then only can start working?
your advise is highly appreciated.


----------



## Aditi (Nov 8, 2011)

ramoz said:


> Hi frenz,
> 
> I have arrived in Sydney on April 13th and my journey towards job searching started on that day itself. After reading plenty of posts, I have planned myself on how to secure a job. A bunch of thanks to expat forum for providing the information for free of cost.
> 
> ...



Congratulations!!! Good to hear about your experience. 

-Aditi.


----------



## panesarkaran (Nov 14, 2012)

ramoz said:


> Hi frenz,
> 
> I have arrived in Sydney on April 13th and my journey towards job searching started on that day itself. After reading plenty of posts, I have planned myself on how to secure a job. A bunch of thanks to expat forum for providing the information for free of cost.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the relevant info...


----------



## axestud (Jul 10, 2013)

thank you everyone of this thread for guiding newbies like me 
on dependent visa of my spouse student visa
1)got TFN
2)open bank account
3)got registered at centerlink
4) Health Cover is under BUPA (Will it work? Do I need to apply for MEDICARE again?)
now should I go for Driver's licence or Photo ID card??
bit confuse..can you please guide

Actually I had been here in Sydney in 2002-2003. Then went back to INDIA. Now again I am landed here on last week of July 2013. I was having Learners Driving Licence of NSW at that time. It got expired in 2006 though. So now thinking of applying for it again if possible.


----------



## joshi_6in (Feb 12, 2010)

*Could you please advice on the visa*

hi Ram

Congrats for your immigration. Well done.

I am seriously preparing for visa application.

Could you please tell me if you applied for 189 skilled visa ?
Did you apply via agency or did it yourself?

Kindly advice.

I am working as system analyst in web development in INSEAD Business school, Singapore

Thanks very much.
Thomas


----------



## kanchetibabu (Feb 7, 2013)

That was a job well done Ramoz , Congratuations...!! and thanks on your tips.


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

Guys,anyone in sydney,moved recently and looking for job?


----------



## Kamalgarg010 (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi,

I am applying for the Visa 190 (ANZSCO : 261313). I have 3.2 years of work experience as Software Engineer . I would be grateful if somebody clarify my below queries :


1) How many salary slips are required to submit ? Would first and last slips for each employer be fine ?

2) Which tax document needs to be submitted and for how much period bank statements are required ?

3) For reference letter by colleague, is salary slip/Offer letter of Colleague required ?

4) Which State should I select for state sponsorship ? (applying for subclass 190 and I don't have idea which state has more IT jobs)


Please suggest. Thanks in advance.


Regards,
Kamal


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

Kamalgarg010 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am applying for the Visa 190 (ANZSCO : 261313). I have 3.2 years of work experience as Software Engineer . I would be grateful if somebody clarify my below queries :
> 
> ...


Obviously New south wales and victoria are known to have more jobs for IT but unfortunately both the states has suspended ICT occupation till january and chances of opening up in january are also very slim.


----------



## Kamalgarg010 (Oct 6, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> Obviously New south wales and victoria are known to have more jobs for IT but unfortunately both the states has suspended ICT occupation till january and chances of opening up in january are also very slim.


Thanks Danav.


----------



## Kamalgarg010 (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi Danav,

Could you please advice me for state sponsorship.
As NSW and Victoria have suspended ICT occupation till Jan (My ANZSCO : 261313), So it means one will has to wait till Jan to apply for EOI if he has already done with Skill assessment ?
And what are the options left for me ? (applying for Visa 190)

Thanks in advance.


Regards,
Kamal


----------



## mayindia (May 9, 2014)

ramoz said:


> Hi frenz,
> 
> I have arrived in Sydney on April 13th and my journey towards job searching started on that day itself. After reading plenty of posts, I have planned myself on how to secure a job. A bunch of thanks to expat forum for providing the information for free of cost.
> 
> ...


Hi.
Jst read ur post wid experience. Wonderful must say.
Its nvr too late to read good experiences.
Thanks.
Ita quite inspirational. 
How r u now. Hope u hav settled in Sydney..


----------



## Mumbai2Aus (Oct 21, 2014)

Really appreciate the encouraging update ramoz!


----------



## koolsmartbuddy (Aug 20, 2013)

I know this is a long post, but this forum has given me many things while I was applying for PR. I believe this is just one of the things I could do for more folks like me out there who need help and guidance. I think of myself as lucky to get a job in six weeks. But I really wish everyone success with their PR and journey thereafter. Hope you guys like this post. So grab a cup of tea/coffee/beer and read on.

I wanted to tell you my experience about finding a job. I understand most of you are still thinking about getting a PR now so this might not stick. However once the PR is there the journey doesn't end. It actually starts. You will quit your job, start finding an accommodation and then explore job search websites like SEEK. So while all of you are trying to get to your Visa, which I am pretty much you will get sooner or later I wanted to throw some light on getting a job.

Stay positive

You will find many people looking at you with frowned eyebrows when you tell them you're moving to Australia without a job in hand. Some guys will act surprised and others will tell you how brave you are to go without a job and quit a decent life here. Well take the positives from everywhere. Just hear the good words like brave, courageous etc. Don't get bogged down with negative people or lose hope. Such people are those who don't want to take a risk and lead a comfortable life and will not allow others to pursue their dreams. STAY AWAY from them.


Plan your travel

Study the market and plan your flight if you can. Historically mid November- January end timeframe is not very well suited for jobs. And I saw this myself. I landed in mid September and on SEEK there used to be around 20 jobs everyday for my profile. In 4-5 weeks however there was a lull. One fine Monday I saw that the jobs went down to 3-4 a day. So if you can resist until the boom in market comes then I would say come in January end so that you can maximise your options.

Alternatively, as I took the positive approach I also would say that November-January period is vacation period here. So most folks would like to take sometime out during this time. That means a window of opportunity for part timer or contractual jobs. If you are open to such options, which I would strongly recommend you should be it means you are in for some opportunity this time. Also they need small and quick contracts so they need someone who can join immediately. That gives us the edge over others who already have jobs in hand and looking for a job.

Plan your finances

I am assuming everyone would do that. But what I mean is that you need to understand how much you guys will need to survive without a job. Now a common approach would be that I will land there and get an alternative job which would pay my bills etc and then keep applying for mainstream jobs. Well thats not a bad idea but there are a couple of issues with that.

Firstly, its not a walk in the park to get those alternative jobs. They have a structural format for everything. They will need your CV and qualifications for everything. Yes even if you apply as a waiter in Subway or McDonalds etc, they will formally interview you and check your CV. Its not tough to create a dumb CV but like I had this notion that it would be easy to get well its not. I had this guy in my shared house who was studying and looking for a job but he was getting a hard time.

Secondly, while this is a good option to survive and assuming you do get a job which tends to your basic survival it will take your focus away from your mainstream job. You will be away from SEEK and LinkedIn so much that when you are tired and get back from your part time job. You will hardly have any strength left to focus on your job. Imagine you are a human and as much as you'd want to apply for jobs in the evening or morning whenever you get time it will not have your dedicated focus. Which it surely needs. And imagine if you're called for an interview how will you prepare for it and take the time off without plan. Employers of such jobs don't like such attitude and you could well lose your job over taking a day off to appear for an interview.

LinkedIn

Well yes its time to remember your passwords for LinkedIn and start updating your profile. You don't have to mention that you're looking for job yet if you're still waiting for your visa. But make sure you're profile is crisp and mentions your roles and responsibilities properly. Any rewards and recognitions should also be mentioned appropriately. Once I had resigned I reached to all my managers, previous managers, peers, direct reportees some who were out of the city and country to write recommendation for me. Get them out there. All the hard work you've done needs to be displayed on LinkedIn.

Look at consultants in Australia or the city you're going specifically and get connected. Send them an invite mentioning your profile and tentative arrival date. And the fact that they probably could help you out in finding an opportunity there. Make sure you have all these connections atleast a month before your arrival.

One or two weeks before your arrival send them a message seeking their contact info (read phone number) so you can call them and make ISD calls and talk to them. This is important to break the ice. These consultants are really sweet and warm and will talk to you at length. Some of them will also appreciate your call from India and they will make notes or even ask you to share your CV. This step is important to familiarize with them so that when you land and call them they remember you. And trust me they will remember. If you're lucky they might have something for you too.

Follow LinkedIn like facebook. See updates every 5 minutes. Yes five minutes. Some consultants put the jobs there instead of SEEK.

Resume/CV

To tell you how important it is I want to start by telling you that the consultants or employers here don't go for a technical round. They assume whatever is there in your CV is true. So that means we have to be crisp and precise and mention everything in your CV with finesse so that it doesn't extend to 4 pages. It needs to be within 2-3 pages at the max. Yes 2-3. I had 9 years of industry experience with various roles I performed and the first time I said its impossible for me to cut down it to 2 or 3 pages. Mine was a 5 page CV. Well honestly they will dump your CV if its more than 3 pages. No matter what you've done. So here are some tips on how you can make it shorter.

1. Get a format from google and make your cv look like one. There is no specific format but it will give you a framework to work with.
2. Your CV needs to be in sync with job description that you're applying on SEEK. If the JD is asking A,B and C in that sequence, then customize your CV accordingly.
3. The consultant gets over thousands of CVs to read every week so his attention span is very less. So step 2 is very important even if you think otherwise. If he doesn't find what he is looking for in the first 3-4 lines he will not go ahead further. No matter how powerful your rest of the CV looks.
4. When you're applying for different jobs in different companies you will need to tweak your CV accordingly. Yes. Even if it means that you have tweak your CV ten times a day. You should. I am not saying you will mention something that you haven't done. But you will have to sequence your responsibilities to match the job description. If that means removing some of the items that the JD doesn't demand then be it. You will need to understand that they don't want to see how much you know. But they are more concerned with matching your skills with the job at hand.
5. Emphasize more on the last role you've performed. I was doing it incorrectly. I had mentioned 10 points each for all my roles. Then I realized they want to see what I've done last and not what I did like 5 years ago. So I removed extra points from previous roles and emphasized more on current role or past role.
6. Write a decent cover letter. It need not be more than one page, but again needs to be in sync with the job you're applying. You can also mention things like 'I am new to the workforce and can start at a junior role and work my way up the ladder' etc. I used this line along with salary expectations where I mentioned - I am open to anything as per the market trend. These 2 things will give you an edge over the others who are currently in the market and expect a higher salary.

Patience

This is an important virtue to learn before you arrive here. Like in India we could get a call for interview sometimes as quickly as an hour to a few days. Here you most likely could not get a call for weeks or months sometimes. They like to take time and are very slow in the process. So instead of getting impatient and becoming hopeless, update your CV meticulously and ensure you get the call. In other words apply for 10 job properly instead of applying for 20 jobs with CVs that won't even be looked at. So take your time go ahead and visit places. Savour the moment and don't take a lot of stress. Sooner or later the call will come.

Prepare for Interview

Last but not the least if you get a call make sure you've prepared well. Interviews here are not technical. They ask questions like a successful project, a failure, some pressure situation etc, but back them up with examples. So make sure when you're preparing you have examples ready for all of them. Also you should study your CV top to bottom and learn it by heart. Extremely important to mention correct information or they will disregard it. And make sure you have examples for everything.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

wow koolsmartbuddy. That was wonderful to read. So nice, that I read it twice 

Thanks buddy for the write up:yo:


----------



## koolsmartbuddy (Aug 20, 2013)

ToyTowner said:


> wow koolsmartbuddy. That was wonderful to read. So nice, that I read it twice
> 
> Thanks buddy for the write up:yo:


Thanks Toy. Just trying to do my bit in helping out folks  Glad you liked it.


----------



## mayindia (May 9, 2014)

koolsmartbuddy said:


> I know this is a long post, but this forum has given me many things while I was applying for PR. I believe this is just one of the things I could do for more folks like me out there who need help and guidance. I think of myself as lucky to get a job in six weeks. But I really wish everyone success with their PR and journey thereafter. Hope you guys like this post. So grab a cup of tea/coffee/beer and read on.
> 
> I wanted to tell you my experience about finding a job. I understand most of you are still thinking about getting a PR now so this might not stick. However once the PR is there the journey doesn't end. It actually starts. You will quit your job, start finding an accommodation and then explore job search websites like SEEK. So while all of you are trying to get to your Visa, which I am pretty much you will get sooner or later I wanted to throw some light on getting a job.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing wonderful experience. . Appreciate.
Where have you settled In auss?? Pls advise which profession you belong to?


----------



## koolsmartbuddy (Aug 20, 2013)

I am in Melbourne. I have software testing background.


----------



## eyyunni1985 (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks a lot koolsmartbyddy,,,Appreciate itt..


----------



## koolsmartbuddy (Aug 20, 2013)

eyyunni1985 said:


> Thanks a lot koolsmartbyddy,,,Appreciate itt..


The pleasure is all mine


----------



## Tejil (Apr 26, 2014)

ramoz said:


> Hi frenz,
> 
> I have arrived in Sydney on April 13th and my journey towards job searching started on that day itself. After reading plenty of posts, I have planned myself on how to secure a job. A bunch of thanks to expat forum for providing the information for free of cost.
> 
> ...



many congratulations!

by the way where do you get the contact numbers of the recruiters from?


Tejil


----------



## Simple79 (Apr 19, 2015)

Thanks for the positive and inspiring note! wishing you continued success! fingers crossed - as i am planning to move during June 2015!


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

subscribing and congrats.


----------



## Sandeep2m (Oct 6, 2012)

thanks koolsmartbuddy


----------



## vingeediv (Jun 2, 2015)

Congrats Rams

cheers


----------



## vingeediv (Jun 2, 2015)

Very insightful...thanks Buddy


----------



## koolsmartbuddy (Aug 20, 2013)

Thank you guys. I have not been too active on this forum for a while. Appreciate all your compliments. Thanks again.


----------



## rosharma9 (Feb 10, 2016)

Thank you for sharing your experience.
I am thinking of migrating to Aus by March. I am thinking of working there for 5/6 months and return back to India and stay there for 3-4 months. I had to, don't ask why.
Any suggestion, what should I do? My IED is 15 Aug 2017.


----------



## ctselvan (Nov 4, 2016)

rosharma9 said:


> Thank you for sharing your experience.
> I am thinking of migrating to Aus by March. I am thinking of working there for 5/6 months and return back to India and stay there for 3-4 months. I had to, don't ask why.
> Any suggestion, what should I do? My IED is 15 Aug 2017.




Hi, congrats. A quick question. If your IED is on 15th Aug 2017. how's it possible to enter AU in March ? 


~iTapatalk 
`~`~`~`~`~
ANZSCO - 262111 | ACS +ve, 26/08/2015 | EOI - 29/10/2016 - NSW | Invite - Awaiting 
--------
Points Summary: Age - 25 | PTE - 10 | Edu - 15 | Exp - 10


----------



## RajforAUS (Feb 10, 2016)

ramoz said:


> Hi frenz,
> 
> I have arrived in Sydney on April 13th and my journey towards job searching started on that day itself. After reading plenty of posts, I have planned myself on how to secure a job. A bunch of thanks to expat forum for providing the information for free of cost.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

ctselvan said:


> Hi, congrats. A quick question. If your IED is on 15th Aug 2017. how's it possible to enter AU in March ?
> 
> 
> ~iTapatalk
> ...


You can go to Australia before the ied but not after


----------



## lauralnk (Feb 14, 2017)

Wow this post is definitely encouraging!

I'm also in the same boat, would be in Oz in the next two months. Though I keep getting 2-3 calls from consultants in a week, nothing proceeds further, guess I need to be physically present in AU.

It would be nice if someone can share a recent experience.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

lauralnk said:


> Wow this post is definitely encouraging!
> 
> I'm also in the same boat, would be in Oz in the next two months. Though I keep getting 2-3 calls from consultants in a week, nothing proceeds further, guess I need to be physically present in AU.
> 
> It would be nice if someone can share a recent experience.


Good luck


----------

